# got my display started



## nargo (Mar 6, 2013)

the wife actually let me have the top of the cabinet!!....I need to still clean them real good too,but it's a start..what do you guys think?


----------



## nargo (Mar 6, 2013)

Embossed Meds


----------



## epackage (Mar 6, 2013)

Not enough space for the number of bottles, sorry...


----------



## nargo (Mar 6, 2013)

Blobs,Hutches,ect..I know I'll need another shelf![]


----------



## nargo (Mar 6, 2013)

large meds and a few chemist bottles


----------



## nargo (Mar 6, 2013)

and the pic


----------



## epackage (Mar 6, 2013)

Gotta make sure you get them listed on NJB if you have any that aren't...[]


----------



## nargo (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks Epackage..I will join that site soon


----------



## sandchip (Mar 6, 2013)

What few I can see look good, but it is a bit congested like Jim said.  Tell your wife you need more shelves so you can spread out!


----------



## GACDIG (Mar 7, 2013)

Sometimes less is better.   []


----------



## AMChandler (Mar 7, 2013)

Lucky you to get at least one shelf. I have a kitchen counter.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Mar 8, 2013)

I think for the amount of space she gave you, you did a great job displaying them. I bet when you are given more room, they will look even better. []

 Yes, they would look better spread out more, BUT gotta work with what you have right? Nice job!

 []


----------



## glass man (Mar 8, 2013)

COOL!I keep mine right in the living room on open shelves in front of a window...close to the tv...so I got somen to look at during commercials!!Jamie


----------



## appliedlips (Mar 11, 2013)

My wife and I fought over display space for my bottles. After some time it all works out, my now ex wife displays my bottles wherever she wants in her house. []


----------



## Dugout (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey I think some big bottles and crocks would look nice on the top of the cabinet. You may have to dust them yourself thougth.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Mar 11, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  appliedlips
> 
> My wife and I fought over display space for my bottles. After some time it all works out, my now ex wife displays my bottles wherever she wants in her house. []


 

 That cracked me up a lot more than it should have, haha. []


----------



## tftfan (Mar 13, 2013)

Not too bad. Nice to see um, I hate having bottles packed away in boxes. Moving soon, gonna let um shine ! []


----------

